# Ipad not opening email attachments



## pcguy (Sep 26, 2009)

Wife met a snake at the cottage, so she took a pic with her Iphone and emailed it to me back here in the city. 

When I read the email on my new Ipad the photo appeared as a white squiggly thing against a blue background. (I told her not to worry, and that it seemed harmless). 

Then I read the same email on my IPhone and realized that the snake was a ferocious (to baby mice) garter snake.

Then I noticed that most jpg and pdf email attachments on the Ipad look like the little white snake on the blue background.

Any thoughts as to why my pad is not opening email attachments?


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

You have probably not enabled Mail to retrieve and load images on your iPad.

Go to your Settings app and scroll down to "Mail, Contacts, Calendars" and under Mail enable the "Load Remote Images" button. 

Mail should now show the photo properly. Unfortunately this also slows down Mail considerably, especially if you have mail with large graphic resources, which is why it is not enabled by default.

I hope that iOS4 will have a "Quick Look" function so that it will only go after larger files when you select this function and you can still leave the Load Remote Images button disabled and have speedy mail downloads.

I kinda like garter snakes, btw. They help keep the mouse and mole population down, they are quite pretty and they slither away when you approach.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

A "white squiggly thing on a blue background"?

HAHAHAHAHAHA

the Question Mark?


----------



## pcguy (Sep 26, 2009)

John Griffin said:


> You have probably not enabled Mail to retrieve and load images on your iPad.
> 
> Go to your Settings app and scroll down to "Mail, Contacts, Calendars" and under Mail enable the "Load Remote Images" button.
> 
> ...



Thanx for that. I checked the settings and "load remote images" was on.

Then I tried a PC trick which I learned long ago and the problem seems to be resolved. (It's called "rebooting").


----------



## iJayTee (Apr 20, 2010)

*Wi*

There is a bug In either Stanza or the iPad OS, depending on who you listen to, that causes problems with email attachments.

You get either the question mark icon or, with PDF attachments, you see part of the first page of the PDF as part of the message and no way to see the rest.

I uninstalled Stanza, powered down (by holding the on/off switch for 3 seconds and then sliding to "off") and all was well after that.

On the Stanza support forums some are saying that they still have the problem after uninstalling, so it's possible that some other apps-- the types that you can open email attachments with by holding the attachments icon-- are also causing the problem, but Stanza seems to be the one screwing things up for most people who have the problem.


----------



## pcguy (Sep 26, 2009)

iJayTee said:


> There is a bug In either Stanza or the iPad OS, depending on who you listen to, that causes problems with email attachments.
> 
> You get either the question mark icon or, with PDF attachments, you see part of the first page of the PDF as part of the message and no way to see the rest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.

Yes, I had installed Stanza. (For whatever reason I imagined that I would somehow find time to read a book). But book-reading can wait until Stanza gets fixed, so it is now gone.


----------

